
Open-sourced Covid-19 testing site search tool and assessment - W00kasz
https://github.com/oscarhealth/covid19-testing
======
riwsky
Oscar employee, here. I haven't been involved in the company's COVID response
(having joined only a few weeks ago), but the efforts of those I know on these
tiger teams have been tremendous—spinning up risk assessments, testing
locators, and more for both our site (see below) and wider usage (of which
this open sourced work is one instance).

Many such teams are still in the thick of it, so juicy hackernewsy engineering
write-ups (around the joys of high-pressure requirements definition, slicing
code out from a private repo for public distribution, and so on) will have to
wait—but hopefully, there will be some public form of them made available when
things settle down.

covid resources @ the main oscar site:
[https://www.hioscar.com/covid19](https://www.hioscar.com/covid19)

------
itsEtai
Great work! Easy to run.

Setup took me about 10 mins. Most of that time was spent getting a Google Maps
API key. You can get it with a free trial here:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/embed/get-a...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/embed/get-
api-key) (but it does require credit card info)

The frontend is nice, but complex (probably due to time constraints, working
with what was available). If I forked this for a project, I would just reuse
the test site data and credit Oscar (generated to
covid19-testing/javascript/test-site-finder/static/data/sites.json)

disclaimer: I work for Oscar (but not on this project)

